
NASA’s EM-drive still a WTF-thruster - takk309
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/11/nasas-em-drive-still-a-wtf-thruster/
======
gus_massa
[not dupe warning] This is an in deep analysis of the paper published a few
days ago, not a rehash of the same report, so please don't mark this as a
dupe. Also, if you are interested in the subject I recommend to read it,
because I think it's understandable.

